
Bye bye Google (2018) - app4soft
https://homehack.nl/bye-bye-google/
======
app4soft
And here is penultimate post on authors (old) blog on Blogspot.

[0] [https://eribuijs.blogspot.com/2018/10/moving-from-blogger-
to...](https://eribuijs.blogspot.com/2018/10/moving-from-blogger-to-wordpress-
bye.html)

